# eleaf iStick Pico Starter Kit + Battery



## Ezekiel (17/5/16)

Lo Vendors!

Anybody got stock of the iStick Pico + Melo3 Starter Kit (any colour but pink), _and_ a decent (Samsung/LG) battery? Everywhere I've checked one of the two is out of stock at the moment.

Thanks!


----------



## Mari (17/5/16)

Good day @Ezekiel 
Please see our link to the Pico, we have LG batteries at the moment awaiting the battery order.
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/eleaf-istick-pico-kit/


----------



## Ezekiel (17/5/16)

Thanks @Mari, PM sent. Hopefully it doesn't get sold out before I completed my order - has happened to me once already today.


----------



## Mari (17/5/16)

There is a few won't sell out that quick.


----------



## Andre (17/5/16)

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/istick-pico-75w-tc

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/batteries-and-chargers/products/sumsung-2500-mah-inr18650-25r


----------



## Ezekiel (17/5/16)

They were out of stock this afternoon @Andre... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/5/16)

@Mari how do you choose a Pico colour on your site? There is a picture of the three colours but no option to select a specific colour?


----------



## Mari (18/5/16)

Hi @Rob Fisher There is silver, black, gray and hot pink mention it in the note section.


----------



## Mari (18/5/16)

Hi @Rob Fisher I Changed it to be able to choose a color please see
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/eleaf-istick-pico-kit/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

